

Viper.io is a simple netty toolkit for http projects - eismcc
https://github.com/briangu/viper.io
I wanted to make a netty based toolkit for easily building s3-enabled, static, embedded, or simple REST sites.
======
hackerbiz
let's get more contributors on this simple netty!

